# Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?



## Zacharias Zander (4. März 2007)

Moinsen!Ich hab schon von mehreren Mefoanglern gehört,das sie ihren Blinker/Wobbler beim Spinnfischen eine Springerfliege vorschalten.Nun wollte ich mal fragen,wie man die Springerfliege am besten montiert.Direkt auf's Vorfach,oder am Seitenarm?Wie lang sollte der Abstand zum Blinker/Wobbler sein?Ich würde mich über Antworten und vielleicht Fotos von Montagen sehr freuen!


----------



## donlotis (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*

Hallo, wenn ich eine Springerfliege vorschalte, dann immer an dem Wirbel, mit dem ich die Geflochtene und das Mono-Vorfach verbinde. Dazu benutze ich einfach ein kleines Stück Mono (0.40), so dass die Fliege ca. 8 -10 cm absteht.
Leider kann ich bisher noch keinen Fisch an der Springerfliege vorweisen, trotzdem versuche ich es immer wieder mal. 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Meerforellenfan (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*

auf die gelflochtene eine monofile ab 0.25 binden genau wie bei einem stopperknoten und dann an das verlängerte obere stück die fliege binden unten abschneiden, so hält es besonders gut, wird aber bei extremen zug nach unten gezogen so das der blinker sich nicht unten verhaken kann bei biss auf die fliege
mal probieren


----------



## Dr. Komix (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*

Ich habe es auch mal gemacht bis sich das ganze ständig verhädderte. Also schnip-schnapp weg da mit.
Also wenn mit Fliege dan anders.


----------



## PxDaumen (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*

Springerfliegen montieren mein Kumpel und ich immer aufs Vorfach! Ein Springerknoten tuts! Wichtig ist, dass man das ende was oben aus dem Knoten kommt nutz um die Fliege zu montieren! Wichtig ist auch, damit sich die Fliege nicht staendig um das Vorfach tuettelt, dass man das Stueck zwischen Fliege und Knoten kurz haelt! Zeigefingerlaenge reicht, bist Du Nowitzki reicht auch weniger! Du wirst sehen, dass die Fliege automatisch vom Vorfach absteht (also nix Seitenarm)! Der Abstand zwischen Koeder und Fliege liegt bei ca. 60 cm bei einem 80 cm Vorfach.

Als Fliege setze ich vorallendingen schwarze Lachsfliegen ein, die ich mir aus Irland mitgebracht habe.

Springerfliegen setzen wir nur ein bei sonnigem Wetter und/oder wenn es waermer wird! Bei bewoelktem, regnerischem und frostigem Wetter fischen wir damit eigentlich nicht.

#h

Gruss,

PxDaumen


----------



## goeddoek (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*

Moin Zacharias Zander #h 

Ich mach das so wie hier  http://www.salar.dk/tipsglidendeophn.html beschrieben. 

Ist eigentlich selbsterklärend


----------



## sundeule (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Zacharias Zander #h
> 
> Ich mach das so wie hier http://www.salar.dk/tipsglidendeophn.html beschrieben.
> 
> Ist eigentlich selbsterklärend


 

Genau so mache ich es auch. Und noch öfter lasse ich es sein


----------



## steve71 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*

Wenn Du riskieren willst, das sich im Drill entweder der Blinkerdrilling  oder die Beifliege irgentwo festhängt und alles zusammen abreißt, benutze eine Beifliege!
Genau darüber habe ich mich schon mal richtig geärgert und deshalb fische ich entweder mit der Spinn- *oder* mit der Fliegenrute!

LG Steve


----------



## goeddoek (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*



steve71 schrieb:


> Wenn Du riskieren willst, das sich im Drill entweder der Blinkerdrilling  oder die Beifliege irgentwo festhängt und alles zusammen abreißt, benutze eine Beifliege!
> Genau darüber habe ich mich schon mal richtig geärgert und deshalb fische ich entweder mit der Spinn- *oder* mit der Fliegenrute!
> 
> LG Steve




Moin Steve #h 

Die Info hör und lese ich auch immer wieder. Ist mir allerdings nie passiert. Ich fische in der Kombination entweder mit Einzelhaken oder ohne Haken am Blinker und führe den Köder auch relativ "hoch" im Wasser.

Daher interessiert mich, wie ihr das gemacht habt, wenn es passierte, das alles abriss oder die Mefo verletzt wurde.

Viele dänische Angler fischen ja auch mit Sbirolino und einer Haupt- und einer Springerfliege.


Also nicht missverstehen. Ich möchte hier nun keine Grundsatzdiskussion entfachen  :q 

Ist mir nur wichtig, Fehler in Zukunft zu vermeiden.


----------



## PxDaumen (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*

Also ich habe ja meine Montage schon oben erklärt!

Wie ich erzählte, knoten wir direkt auf das Vorfach. Hänger des Blinkers, Wobblers etc. vermeindet man mit meiner beschriebenen Montage dadurch, dass der Knoten gerade so fest gezogen ist, das er beim zug durch das Wasser nicht runterrutscht. Beisst aber ein Fisch auf die Fliege rutscht der Knoten bis runter zum Wirbel vor dem Blinker!

Auf diese Weise bleibt kein Spielraum mehr für einen Hänger!

Das funzt!

Gruss,

PxDaumen


----------



## steve71 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*

Moin Goeddoek, 

Ich habe zuerst so gefischt wie PxDaumen was mir aber überhaupt nicht gefiel, da der "rutschende" Knoten ziemlich auf dem Knoten für den   
Karabiner für den Blinker arbeitet. Damit ´ne Ü60er Mefo? Lieber nicht!
Danach Habe ich im Abstand von ca. 40 cm ein kurzes Seitenärmchen mit Wooly Bugger gefischt, den Blinker natürlich mit Haken. Dann kam es zu dem Abrißdilemma!
Wenn Du Fliegen Fischen willst,nimm lieber die bewährte Sbirolino methode. Wenn man die Gedult dazu aufbringen kann, ist dieses Gespann wirklich fängig. Mit einer Fliege. Mit zweien habe ich es auch probiert und trotz rechtzeitigem abstoppen der Montage in der Endphase der Würfe einige Tüdels gehabt.

Viel Erfolg! LG Steve


----------



## PxDaumen (10. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*



steve71 schrieb:


> Moin Goeddoek,
> 
> Ich habe zuerst so gefischt wie PxDaumen was mir aber überhaupt nicht gefiel, da der "rutschende" Knoten ziemlich auf dem Knoten für den
> Karabiner für den Blinker arbeitet. Damit ´ne Ü60er Mefo? Lieber nicht!
> ...




Die Angst von dir Steve kann ich nicht nachvollziehen! Ich habe jedenfalls noch keinen Fisch verloren!?

Gerade einen Seitenarm  halte ich fuer eine Einschraenkung der Faengigkeit. Forellen sind bekanntermassen Augenjaeger! Deshalb ist jedes Extra an Seitenarmen, Perlen und Wirbeln etc. von Nachteil - davon bin ich bei der Forellenfischerei wirklich ueberzeugt. 

Keine Frage, die Sbirolino-Methode ist eine Alternative! Auch weil sie so schoen "schlicht" ist: Hauptschnurr, Sbirolino, Wirbel, Vorfach, Fliege und pronto.

PxDaumen


----------



## steve71 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*

Moin PxDaumen, 

ich habe halt ´ne schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und weiß wie ich in Zukunft nicht mehr fischen werde.
Wat den en sin Uhl is den anderen sin Nachtigall 

Vor meine 25er Monofile hatte ich übrigens einen Meter 0,40 mm vorgeschaltet und daran das Seitenärmchen ebenfalls  aus 0,40 mm Mono geknotet. Ohne Perlen und Wirbel. Und ´ne 40er stört Mefos überhaupt nicht!

LG Steve


----------



## MefoProf (10. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*

Ich habe es auch eine zeitlang mal mit Zusatzfliege ausprobiert, aber keinen einzigen Fisch damit zum Anbiss überreden können. Weder auf den Blinker, noch auf die Fliege. 

Egal wie man die Federbüschel dran bindet, irgendwann gibt es immer Getüddel und alles wird unnötig komliziert. Köderwechsel werden so auch nicht gerade einfacher oder schneller. 

Aus diesen Gründen verzichte ich inzwischen auf diese Spielerei und fange auch so ganz gut. Wahrscheinlich würde ich anders darüber denken, wenn ich mit der Methode ein paar gute Fische gefangen hätte


----------



## Masterofstream (16. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*

hi,
ein kumpel erzählte mir in schweden von der methode und seitdem bin ich überzeugt davon... 
konnte in der nacht mit schwarzer fliege ne menge bachforellen fangen...verhältnis 10 auf fliege und 5 auf spinner... aber ich würde die methode von sundeule empfehlen, denn wenn der knoten mit fisch an der fliege in richtung blinker rutscht kann es ins auge gehen (beim fisch).... ohne drilling am blinker könnte es aber klappen....

auf meerforelle wollte ich es auch mal testen, aber immer vergessen und die beissen eh nicht bei mir (leider) :c #q


----------



## jebe (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wie montiert ihr eure Springerfliegen?*

Hi,

Ich binde aus dicker Mono (Amnesia 12 oder 15 lb?) eine grosse (30 cm) Schlaufe. Nach oben lasse ich ein freies Ende 15 cm rausstehen. Die Schlaufe schneide ich unter dem Knoten auf und habe jetzt zwischen Knoten und freiem Ende 60 cm. Daran den Blinker. 
An das nach Oben stehende 15cm Stück kommt die Fliege. Durch die Steife und Dicke der Schnur legt sich die Fliege nicht an die Hauptschnur, sondern steht auch bei schnellem Kurbeln schön von der Schnur ab. Der Fisch nimmt dann auch nur die Fliege und nicht Fliege und Hauptschnur. Die Dicke der Schnur spielt nicht die entscheidende Rolle. Hatte schon Tage da hat alles auf Springer gebissen und keinen Fehlbiss.

Von verschiebenden Knoten halte ich nix, da erstens der Anhieb nicht voll durch kommt, und zweitens der neben dem Fisch baumelnde Blinker den Fisch im Drill verrückt macht.


jebe


----------

